# Soft face hammer



## churchjw (Mar 16, 2013)

Just made a new soft faced hammer.  Used a steel shaft from an old paper shredder.  The stock is 12 sided which gives it a cool look.  Used tool black as a finish.  The faces are delrin and held in place with three stainless set screws.  I use the hammer on my mill to set parts in the vise.


----------



## Flatfendershop (Mar 16, 2013)

Very cool hammer - the 12 sided stock was great idea!  I also like the tapered side, you'll get a lot of use out of that.  As you have time a nice handle would be another fun project.


----------



## crann (Mar 16, 2013)

i like your design for the hammer. what is the diameter of the head? i have been thinking of a similar hammer with some hex steel i have hanging around. how is the delrin holding up? thomas


----------



## nightowl499 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice hammer wish i had one like that, looks like another project when i find 
some stock. .


----------



## churchjw (Mar 17, 2013)

crann said:


> i like your design for the hammer. what is the diameter of the head? i have been thinking of a similar hammer with some hex steel i have hanging around. how is the delrin holding up? thomas



They are .875" Dia.

Jeff


----------



## FanMan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice hammer... I took a different approach, brass and hard polyurethane on one side, with a turned handle of mountain laurel (normally a very twisty wood, but I wanted to see what a turned straight section would look like).

It's short, about 7" long, just right for setting workpieces in the vise.


----------

